# mirror scratches



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

we started to re-do the spare bath last spring (tile floor,faucets etc.) now the very last piece of the "re-do" is done, we replaced the medicine cabinet with a wooden frame I put on it to match the mirror. unfortunately, the "medicine cabinet" mirror has some scratches on it. (it's a long story but we had to buy it used from a junk-yard and I guess scratches WILL happen in a junk-yard)
my question is whether or not there is something I can do to remove the scratches or at least make them look better? anyone?

tnx,


----------



## Amazingglazier (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, Bob here. I own a glass,mirror and storefront company in NY. My experience has been that if you can catch a single edge razor blade in the scratch, get a new one. You can use Cerriam oxide powder, mix it into a slurry with water and a buffer , but it is a damn mess and even if you manage to get the scratch out the image reflected will be wavy or slightly blurry. Not much help, huh! Imagine how I feel when I find a damn scratch after polishing a 48"x 100" mirror and can't use it, LOL! Good Luck!


----------

